# [Fri 27th Sep 2013] Brixton Buzz Beer launch party introduces three new ales for... (London)



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

We shall be unleashing our delicious new limited edition beers at a free launch event at the Kaff bar, 68 Atlantic Road, Brixton, on Friday 27th September, 7pm – 9pm, with music hall maestros the Mrs Mills Experience leading the pub singalongs.

A joint venture between BrixtonBuzz.com, local activist community urban75.com and the Brixton-based  London Beer Lab, the three limited edition beers will be unveiled on the 27th September. Further beers will be announced over the coming months, including a dark winter stout, ‘Windrush Warrior’ with all profits going to local causes.

The three beers – all retailing for £3 – being introduced at the launch are:

*Brixton Buzz*
A guarana infused pale ale IPA 4.4%

*Effra Gold*
A smooth golden ale infused with honey 5.9%

*Coldharbour Courage*
A true beer for Brixton, Courage blends guarana and honey for a smooth but lively drink 5.9%

Stunning bespoke labels for the beers have been designed by the acclaimed artist and cartoonist-in-residence for The Cartoon Museum, Mark Stafford.






*Brixton Soup Kitchen*

All profits from these three beers will be going to the Brixton Soup Kitchen project, which is tasked with feeding some of Brixton’s most needy residents.

Run by Solomon Smith and volunteers, the kitchen operates from the Southwyck House Resident’s Hall on the Moorlands Estate. We’re delighted to be able to support this venture.

See video here: http://vimeo.com/67466555

Mrs Mills Experience: www.mrsmills.org

www.brixtonbuzz.com

Facebook event: http://www.facebook.com/events/1382391985327730/1382398868660375/


----------

